
B. B. King, Defining Bluesman for Generations, Dies at 89 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/arts/music/b-b-king-blues-singer-dies-at-89.html
======
kippa
RIP BB.

Once, quite a long time ago, I spent an evening w/ BB and a bartender in a bar
in Alaska. It had snowed heavily, and no one showed up for his show, so he
performed solo for the 2 of us, all night long. That night lives in my mind as
the epitome of gracious, inspired performances. I was truly awed. The talent
that passed with this man is a great loss. The Master of the Blues is
thrilling the angels now, as he has thrilled so many for so long. Thanks for
the show, BB.

~~~
ogig
I'm the guy who stays after a concert to see if the musicians jam. When musics
play "out of office hours" it just sounds different to my ears.

I envy your BB King private show, badly.

RIP BB.

------
rmason
I'm reminded of a picture that tells his significance to music far better than
words.

[https://wavemakermagazine.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/s_a060...](https://wavemakermagazine.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/s_a060101-01_riding20with20the20king.jpg)

Then there's this one as well:

[http://www.pastblues.com/images/files/April/Jimi%20Hendrix%2...](http://www.pastblues.com/images/files/April/Jimi%20Hendrix%20and%20B.B.%20King%201.jpg)

~~~
NhanH
This is a genuine question: I know nothing of B. B. King, and how does the
first picture tell anything about his significance to music?

~~~
rmason
Eric Clapton considered him his mentor. So did Jimmy Hendrix. James Brown
considered him his equal. For fifty plus years he was a major influence on
other artists.

That picture of Clapton chauffering him was done for an album the two did
together called Riding with the King. Clapton initiated the project. It went
2X multi platinum in the U.S. (rare for a blues album) and won a Grammy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riding_with_the_King_(B.B._King...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riding_with_the_King_\(B.B._King_and_Eric_Clapton_album\))

~~~
edwhitesell
I came here to specifically mention this album. It is truly stellar. It's
available as DVD audio too, mixed as 5.1 surround sound. It's one of the
better 5.1 album mixes I've heard.

I heard B.B. was in the hospital not too long ago and hoped all would be OK.
He was/is truly an enormous influence on the blues genre and will be missed.

~~~
SloopJon
I just bought Riding with the King last month. Didn't know there was a DVD-
Audio version.

I was sad to hear that some of his recent performances were poorly received:

[http://www.stltoday.com/entertainment/music/reviews/b-b-
king...](http://www.stltoday.com/entertainment/music/reviews/b-b-king-at-the-
peabody-how-things-just-got/article_59ade8eb-c431-55de-a138-66925bb8de3b.html)

[http://www.dallasnews.com/entertainment/music/headlines/2013...](http://www.dallasnews.com/entertainment/music/headlines/20131121-concert-
review-b.b.-king-struggles-to-find-a-thrill-in-dallas-concert.ece)

[http://www.azcentral.com/story/entertainment/music/2014/09/2...](http://www.azcentral.com/story/entertainment/music/2014/09/28/bb-
king-concert-review-erratic-phoenix/16391877/)

When it comes to aging music icons who still perform, I think of Paul
McCartney, The Rolling Stones. They're in their early seventies, kids compared
to B.B. King, touring in his late eighties. If you ever catch me booing a man
like B.B. King for an erratic performance, punch me in the nose. Hard.

~~~
SloopJon
I opened the liner notes for Riding with the King, which has a great picture
of B.B. King and Eric Clapton playing side by side, sitting on Fender amps
(not sure if this link will work):

[http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/blues-
guitarist...](http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/blues-guitarist-b-
b-king-eric-clapton-and-elvin-bishop-news-photo/73992816)

Googling a bit, I found out (or maybe I knew at one time) that B.B. King was
the cousin of Bukka White, who first sparked my interest in the blues. There's
something about that gravely voice and slide guitar.

------
k-mcgrady
We talk a lot on HN about 'doing what you love' This was a man who, against
all odds, truly did that. For most of his life he was playing over 300 shows a
year and even this year when he was ill he played over 100. Very sad he's gone
and I never had the opportunity to hear him sing live.

~~~
Bahamut
That makes two of us - I missed being able to see Gary Moore live, and now B.
B. King :( .

~~~
72deluxe
I got to see Moore but missed King - my friend went to see him but didn't tell
me about the tour! Gutting.

Moore's blues songs are a million times better than his rock era, IMHO. Some
nasty-sounding guitar tone there.

Additionally, King did very well to keep playing the blues over such a long
period of time. If you listen to the songs from the 80s you can hear that he
had to adjust (slap bass / boosted treble bass, round squishy synths and
massive reverbs, horrible tom sounds) but he did well to carry on playing the
blues through it and come back to a more traditional (normal!) sound
afterwards.

Interestingly, he never played chords!

~~~
ZenoArrow
"Moore's blues songs are a million times better than his rock era, IMHO. Some
nasty-sounding guitar tone there." Say what you want about the tone, but watch
this and tell me his 80s playing isn't superb, I dare you! ;-)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFUW621lgXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFUW621lgXY)

BB deserves a good send off. I don't know what to say, other than thank you
for everything you did for the guitar, and for music, and for being a top
bloke. I didn't know him personally but love how generous and charming he was
in this video (some stunning playing by Derek Trucks too):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS0NHlWgi5w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS0NHlWgi5w)

~~~
72deluxe
Ah yes Moore's playing is indeed stunning, just the nasally higain tone that
was offputting compared to his blues sound.

It might just be a rubbish mix on the album though - in person it is likely
very different.

------
jpmc
Last year I saw him perform on stage. Halfway through the show a child walked
up to the edge of the stage. B.B King stopped in the middle of his riff said
hello to the child, smiled big and handed him his pick. The band played on
during this exchange and he quickly pulled out another pick and started in
again, never losing a beat. Several more kids flocked to the stage and B.B
King stopped for each and every one of them and did the same thing. He
probably went through 50 picks that night. Although a bit disruptive to a
great performance it was touching to see his engagement with kids.

~~~
Linell
My wife and I saw him play in New Orleans. Half way through the show his
guitar strings broke and he stopped to fix it. The band kept playing, though.

A man in the audience stood up and started singing, and doing a very good job
at it. The band picked up and followed the man singing, going right on through
the song. Once his guitar was fixed, BB King came back in and sang backup for
the man in the audience. His interaction with the audience for the entire
show, and particularly this case, was amazing.

------
balls187
RIP.

I find solace that on a site dedicated to technology and entrepreneurship,
respect can still be paid to an artist such as B.B. King.

------
rb2e
Choosing a favourite guitarist is like trying to decide between a favourite
wine. So many choices but to me he has always been one of my favourites.

It hard to explain why exactly I, as a guitarist enjoy listening to his music.
His heartfelt singing was warming but truthfully it the lady in his life.
"Lucille". That's the name of his guitar. With her, he had this amazing tone.
Its unbelievable. The way he made Lucille sing. This voice he gave her or she
gave him just makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up every time I
listen to the pair of them.

People talk about legacy and he has an amazing one. It's true he has Inspired
so many.

But don't be sad today, be happy for the man and the extraordinary life and
legacy we celebrate which will continue to live on through his music.

PS I recommend the albums Deuces Wild and Riding with the King for your
listening today.

~~~
dev360
I say Live at the Regal, hands down.. Then Live in Cook Cook County Jail. It's
difficult to find a better live album than that.

~~~
wyclif
Those are the two I've been spinning all day today. His best work IMO.

~~~
dev360
Yeah its the two that most other blues artists relate to..

~~~
wyclif
I'd add "Live and Well" and "Indianola Mississippi Seeds" (even though purists
hate the latter, I think it's a great album).

------
officemonkey
As Duke Ellington said of Louis Armstrong: "He was born poor, died rich, and
never hurt anyone along the way."

------
fitzwatermellow
The thrill may be gone, but it won't be forgotten.

If you have the means and opportunity, I can highly recommend a road trip down
to Clarksdale, Missippi to visit the Delta Blues Museum:

[http://www.deltabluesmuseum.org/](http://www.deltabluesmuseum.org/)

Not sure if Chess Records on the South Side of Chicago is still accepting
visitors, but that town has some amazing jazz and blues venues: the Green
Mill, Buddy Guy's Legends, Lee's Unleaded, Checkerboard...

Now where did I stash that copy of "King of the Blues" so my old lady wouldn't
toss it in the trash ;)

~~~
ironchef
3 other venues for folks in the area would be Kingston Mines, Blues on
Halsted, and Rosa's.

~~~
macintux
Also Red's Lounge, was fortunate enough to catch Robert Balfour there a few
years ago while passing through.

------
thecrumb
RIP

I just hope there is electricity in heaven - because today it'll sound like
this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3KTjeqltuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3KTjeqltuQ)

------
devnonymous
B. B. King was not only the the king of the blues but was know to be a great
person as well. His story is inspiring for everyone (not just (blues)
musicians). He never _blamed_ his background for any faults he might've had
rather he channeled it to create the unique 'value' of his music -- or more
correctly, his 'brand' of music. Maybe I'm just muttering nonsense ...he had a
profound impact on not just my music sensibilities but on a lot of aspects in
life.

Just take a look at each of these and it'll draw you a picture of the king:
[http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/b/b_b_king.html](http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/b/b_b_king.html)

~~~
lentil_soup
Love this one from that link you posted: "I don't think anybody steals
anything; all of us borrow"

------
krylon
In the early 2000s (I must have been, what, 21 or 22 at the time), I was at a
party and found myself sitting next to the stereo. Since no music was playing
at that point, I looked through the CD rack (the parents of the host were on
vacation, which was the reason we had the party there, and the CD collection
was theirs) and found Riding With The King. I generally liked (and still like)
Eric Clapton, so I put it on. The other people at the party were mainly into
Hip Hop and electronic music, but they did not complain.

That was my introduction to B.B. King. What else can I say? He will be
remembered by so many people, and his music will stay with us.

------
jskonhovd
It will be a sad weekend in Memphis. There are no words to describe what he
means to that city. We lost a legend.

------
rayval
I recall that he said something like: "I don't play a lot of notes. I just try
to play the right ones".

I think that if a guitarist plays a lot of notes real fast, it often sounds
like he or she is rapidly searching for the right one. Instead, BB played the
right note at the right time -- with the right lead-in (slide up or bend).

[http://www.ethanhein.com/wp/2015/bb-king-gives-us-a-
guitar-l...](http://www.ethanhein.com/wp/2015/bb-king-gives-us-a-guitar-
lesson/)

------
rb2e
The thrill is gone...

RIP B.B., you'll be surely missed.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxCtt3s_1M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxCtt3s_1M)

~~~
philbarr
Excellent choice there. If you want to know what they mean by "tone" when
talking about guitar, listen to that...

------
mynameishere
I'm listening to this right now. BB King in Zaire:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yOymBfnmTk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yOymBfnmTk)

It's not his best concert but the sound and film is good.

------
kwent
Yeah money is not running the world for some people. Passion like music can
drive our lives. Follow what your heart is telling you. Be happy with what you
do everyday.

------
k-mcgrady
If you want to learn more about him I highly recommend the recent documentary
'Life of Riley'[1]. Incredible story.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2259306/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2259306/)

------
_cipher_
Introduced to his music ver yearly in my age. Loved (and still love) this kind
of music (even if I live outside the states). After him, I discovered and
appreciated so many artists.

His music will live on, reminding people why expressing yourself through arts
is so great.

------
dewarrn1
A legend. My first exposure was through his participation in U2's Rattle and
Hum album/rockumentary [0].

[0] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRHV-
HWhqWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRHV-HWhqWQ)

------
butterfi
A buddy and I once attended a performance at The Great American Music Hall in
San Francisco. Embarrassingly, we're were pretty drunk, but we were also
enthusiastic,friendly, and front row, stage right. He graciously played a tune
we kept shouting out ("Nobody loves me but my momma, and sometimes I think
she's lying too...") and shook our hands at the end of the show. He even gave
my friend his guitar pick. I think he had family in the from row that night as
well. Makes my face red to even think of it now. A tremendous talent and
gracious man, he's been in my mix for over 30 years and for some more to come.
Thanks B.B.

------
pgodzin
It's amazing how much emotion he was able to convey with his guitar. I'm so
lucky to have seen him a few years ago at a blues festival. He got me into the
blues and I've fallen in love with the genre. He will be missed.

------
niix
As a guitarist B.B. King has always been one of the defining guitar players
for me. His style is unmatched and distinct. We lost one of the greats today
and I am forever grateful for what impact he and his music has had on my life.

------
mark_l_watson
He was a great artist and he had a great stage presence. I am sorry I only got
to see him play live one time.

Another great blues musician died last year: Johnny Winter.

~~~
kopparam
You are indeed very lucky to have witnessed the king. He will surely be
missed.

------
joe_torres
I was i his show in Brazil, I think it was back in 2010.

Between songs, a young woman shoulted: "I love you B.B."

He looked at her and said: "I love you too, honey."

------
facorreia
An admirable talent, deserving of the greatest respect. He made life better
for all that were touched by his music. RIP.

------
danans
One of his most memorable verses:

"And everybody wanna know Why I sing the blues Well, I've been around a long
time Mm, I've really paid my dues"

Full lyrics: [http://www.vagalume.com.br/bb-king/why-i-sing-the-
blues.html](http://www.vagalume.com.br/bb-king/why-i-sing-the-blues.html)

RIP

------
chiph
I had lunch in Memphis one time and he was with a group across the room. My
brush with a legend.

------
allsystemsgo
I knew it was BB King playing with just one note. His tone was
indistinguishable. RIP King of the Blues, you're riding with the King.

------
andreamazz
RIP King of the blues, you'll be truly missed.

------
hypertexthero
Goodbye, B.B. King! I watched you play in the Bournemouth International Center
in 1997. Thank you for helping me get through life!

------
jessaustin
I would have sworn this happened a couple of weeks ago, but apparently I was
thinking of _Ben E._ King.

------
smegel
No words. RIP.

------
cubancigar11
That makes me sad. It feels like a connection has been severed. Can't listen
to him today.

------
PabloOsinaga
here is a tribute to BB king from the internet itself:
[http://bandhub.us/s/5495e38a4ab7e9bb28734ce2](http://bandhub.us/s/5495e38a4ab7e9bb28734ce2)

------
rahoulb
The greatest. Got more into one note than most could into an entire lifetime.

------
n8m
Very sad news- but unlike many others that died, he will not be forgotten.

------
EricBart
The world is lucky that he created music for as long as he did.

------
dudeson
whenever bb king was playing his guitar the guitar was crying.

------
0-o
All hail the king!

------
sseal
BB you da man

------
Phad
RIP

